# Tire Dressings Comparison



## omrslhmms (Oct 3, 2019)

*Tyre Dressings Comparison*

Hello everyone,

I've made a comprasion for myself and I'd like to share with you guys.
By this test, you will see how shiny the dressings are, and how do they resist again water, and how do they resist against chemical.

All dressings are applied as one layer, and I user seperate applicator for each one. I cleaned the tyre with Koch Chemie Green Star (1:10) before applying the dressings.

And I will try to categorize them about their;

Ease of use
Consumption
Longevity of life span (I do not know what you guys use for this term, sorry)
Water repellency
How shiny they are
And how do they smell

The products included in this comparison are;

Meguiars Endurance
Car Pro Perl
Sarp (A Turkish brand, it's a leather and vinyl protectant actually)
Valet Pro Back To The Future
Shiny Garage Back2Black
And again a cheap one from a local store.

First pictures are from the they I applied them.

All in one pic;


Valet Pro Back To The Future


Shiny Garage Back2Black


Sarp Protectant


CarPro Perl (Neat)


Meguiars Endurance


Cheap One


The following day;
I gave the products one full day to cure. Because Shiny Garage Back2Black has sio2 in it.



Cheap One (5 lira on the label)


Shiny Garage


Valet Pro


Sarp


Meguiars


CarPro


At this point, I'd like to share my thoughts about the categories I mentioned earlier.

*Ease of use*
We have an out of question winner;
Shiny Garage. It's like hand cream in liquid form, yet it's not dripping.
And it's not oily, so you can even touch it without having an issue.

*Consumption*
Actually most of them in form of gel, so they are too close but;
Endurance -> Sarp -> Perl = Shiny Garage

*Longevity of life span* and *Water behavior*
It's in the video.
Failure of the test is ShinyGarage, I applied it on the daily driven Jetta's tyre, it's very hydorphobic there, but in this comprasion it's certain failure.

Sarp -> Endurance are were the best for this category.

Then I agitated all the product with carbon collective soft brush and surfex HD diluted 1:10 to see how they hold up against.

Only Sarp could survived from this as I can tell.






I've another video on my channel which shows shiny garage's water repellency against meguiars endurance.

*Shine*
Endurance -> Sarp -> Perl

*Smell*
For me it is Shiny Garage Back2Black, because it smells like gumdrop with coca cola scent 

I'd be happy if this helps anyone out there to choose a product from 
Sorry for my English, I hope I express myself, and products well.

Enjoy it.
Cheers.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Thats great, thanks for sharing.

Good to see the differences on the tyre - something for everyone there, depending on whether you want a natural black or something with gloss...

Not heard about Sarp - looks good :thumb:


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Damnit, just bought Pearl :lol:


----------



## omrslhmms (Oct 3, 2019)

Andyblue said:


> Thats great, thanks for sharing.
> 
> Good to see the differences on the tyre - something for everyone there, depending on whether you want a natural black or something with gloss...
> 
> Not heard about Sarp - looks good :thumb:


Thanks mate, Sarp is a local Turkish brand, it's main usage area is leather and vinyls. But never used it on them.

It's very powerful on tyres, very close to the meguiars endurance. And very cheap, Endurance is eight times more expensive then sarp 

Here is a shot video about sarp;


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

I know people rave about perl but its a water based product so i dont see how it would survive on tyres.

Not tried it myself


----------



## omrslhmms (Oct 3, 2019)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> I know people rave about perl but its a water based product so i dont see how it would survive on tyres.
> 
> Not tried it myself


Not holding up good 
Durability is not the case for perl fmo. The finish it gives is great, and no mess after or during applying...


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

I use Perl neat on my car with MPSS tyres. Looks great but yeah, doesn't last too long although on that car I only typically use on dry days so its not too bad. I just think the look justifies its use...………
I really do find different tyres react to various dressings differently these days...….


----------

